# iMovie HD (old version) [moved from Design]



## coz182 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm pretty new to Mac and also new at making videos. I've run into a bit of a problem and no matter what format I save the video in or resolution I save it in, when I upload it to youtube it always has a border around it. Example: 

So I'm wondering what it is I need to save it in or what settings it has to be on start up. I dunno.

To be clear it isn't iMovie HD the new version running on Leopard rather the previous version.


----------

